# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الافريقي التونسي (1)vs الجلافيط (1)

## عجبكو

*


اللهم انصر الافريقي و رد الجلافيط خائبين الي سوداننا الحبيب 


:hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*
اللهم امييييييييييييييين 
عندي سؤال يامان ترباس مشي معاهم ولا مامشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الكورة   الساعه  كم  ياشباب  ؟؟    ونسأل   الله   أن   ينصر   الأفريقى    على   الجلافيط   من   7  ومافوق
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الكورة   الساعه  كم  ياشباب  ؟؟    ونسأل   الله   أن   ينصر   الأفريقى    على   الجلافيط   من   7  ومافوق



الكوره سته شوكه هههههههههه يارب يسمع منك
                        	*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*انا افريقي انا سودانى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*باذن الله الافريقي يشرف تونس و يا شمشار انت جيب الشمار ترباس فات ولا لا ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

اللهم امييييييييييييييين 
عندي سؤال يامان ترباس مشي معاهم ولا مامشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



 


قالوا مشى متخفِي
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الكوره الساعه سته والجلافيط مضروبين سته انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دي تشكيلة اولادنا ناس الافريقي 







و سنوافيكم بكل المستجدات
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الكوره الساعه سته والجلافيط مضروبين سته انشاء الله





اميييييييييييييييييييييييين :punk:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أخيراااااااااااا  حواء   ولدت    قوووووووووووون  للأفريقى    من  نيالا  لاعبنها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الافريقي سجل الهدف الاول يلا يا شباب شدوا الهمة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

أخيراااااااااااا  حواء   ولدت    قوووووووووووون  للأفريقى    من  نيالا  لاعبنها




خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  قوية والله 



ahibak
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله الافريقي يتاهل يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج اب راسين و دخول فلكسواجن
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حصريا و فور دخول انزار لفلكسواجن 


تخريمة 


احتمال يكون اسرع كرت في العالم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا جماعة انتو اتنين واحد بيتاهل منو ؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا جماعة انتو اتنين واحد بيتاهل منو ؟



2\1   بتأهلوا    الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة ثمانين و التعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

2\1   بتأهلوا    الجلافيط






اكان كده باااااااي الافريقي انا امشي اشوف لي شغلة ساااااااااي :comeandgetsome:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأفريقى    ضيعهم  التشادى    ده   مهاجم  تشادى  أفريقيا   دى   كلها   مالقوا  فيها  مهاجم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الهليل   تأهل   خلاااااااااااص   أنشاء  الله   الجمهور    يضربهم     ضرب  العيش   والشغب  حصل   والجمهور 


دخل   لأرض   الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ههههههههههههههه جاااااااااااااااطت جوطه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*خلاص   المسأله   أنتهت   وتأهلوا    الجلافييييييييييييييط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله دقوا لعيبة الهلال دق والله عجبييييييين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الجماعه   دقوا    الحكم   ضرب   شدييييييييييييد    والجبااااااااااان   جرى    جرى  شدييييييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله دق عنيف حتي الحكم دقوا والله عجبوني شدييييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله كوليبالي دقوا دق والله اتكيفت للضرس هههههاي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الجلافييييييييييييييط    دوما   محظوظين   ,,,,  والله   ماقدموا   أى  كوره   حمام   ولاقى   حمام
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*نتمنى  ان تكون بعثة الهلال  ولاعبيه  قد غادرت الاستاد بامان 
الجمهور  التونسى فهم معنى  الثورة خطا وما  يقوم به نوع من انواع البلطجة 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحكم  ده  مفروض    يعطى   الزمن  الرسمى    حتى  ينهى   المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اها يا ناس الفهم شنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

نتمنى  ان تكون بعثة الهلال  ولاعبيه  قد غادرت الاستاد بامان 
الجمهور  التونسى فهم معنى  الثورة خطا وما  يقوم به نوع من انواع البلطجة 







:ANSmile31:



:smartass:
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الهلال استحق  التاهل  لعبا  ونتيجة 

*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*الهلال  فعلا استحق التأهل  نتيجة لكن لعبا دي مااااا  اظن  ... المهم  غايتو كدا احسن علي الاقل  لما الجلفوط يطير من دوري التمنية ما بقع في الكونفدرالية ويمكن الله يوقعو مع مازمبي تاني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

الهلال استحق  التاهل  لعبا  ونتيجة 






ولا ما استحق التاهل لعب والله نتيجة بس
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

الهلال  فعلا استحق التأهل  نتيجة لكن لعبا دي مااااا  اظن  ... المهم  غايتو كدا احسن علي الاقل  لما الجلفوط يطير من دوري التمنية ما بقع في الكونفدرالية ويمكن الله يوقعو مع مازمبي تاني




لاعبى الهلال  لعبوا  برجولة رغم الوضع الامنى  المتوتر  منذ انطلاقة المباراة 

غيرة لاعبى الهلال وتماسكهم مهدت لهم طريق التاهل  

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبرووووووووووووك للسودان
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

لاعبى الهلال  لعبوا  برجولة رغم الوضع الامنى  المتوتر  منذ انطلاقة المباراة 

غيرة لاعبى الهلال وتماسكهم مهدت لهم طريق التاهل  




فعلا لعبو بي رجولة والله دي الحاجة البتميزهم علينا صراحة غيرتهم علي شعارهم التافه دا      فمبروك ليهم  و يااااارب العالمين يقعو في مجموعة مازمبي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

فعلا لعبو بي رجولة والله دي الحاجة البتميزهم علينا صراحة غيرتهم علي شعارهم التافه دا فمبروك ليهم و يااااارب العالمين يقعو في مجموعة مازمبي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دا الحقد من امو ( ذي ما بقولو )
ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دا الحقد من امو ( ذي ما بقولو )
ههههههههههههههه






لكن يا خالد لقيتك :dunno:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لكن يا خالد لقيتك :dunno:



 انا عشا كلامك دة ختيت الكلام بين قوسين ، دا ما كلامي يعني خخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------

